# All Kinds of Bottles!



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Hey Everyone I bought some new bottles last night and I dont know much about some of them.  Im going to keep all the local stuff and will probably be re selling some of the others.  Id love to hear any thoughts you guys might have about these.  Rare, common, etc...Thanks so much for your time and input.  Ill be happy to take some close ups if you need a better look at any of them.  This is a Mulford's Digestive Malt Extract from Philly


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Collington Dairy 1/2 Pint Milk


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Kralls Dairy East Berlin, PA


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Kenwood Dairy B.F. Zapalowicz Pint Milk


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Clover Ice Cream Co. Baltimore 1/2 Pint


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Property of Rochester Brew Co. Blob


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Rochester Germicide Co and a John Henry Miller Med from Lancaster, PA


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Vereinigte Brauereien JNH. Gebr .Schneider Arendsee i/A.   ????  No clue about this one..


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Solution sod. Phenique Comp., Schimmel ??  Again no idea what that means.  Sounds Important though


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Green Torpedoish looking bottle?  Sorry, I need some some help on this as well.


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Torpedo Blob with crude applied top


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry heres the pic


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Cool pair of acl's Kramers and Mission Beverages


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Gunthers Brewery Baltimore Blob


----------



## NyDigger1 (May 17, 2012)

wow those are some nice ones! any from nyc? =]


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

York, PA Helb, White Rose Bottling, York Brewing and Trattner


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Sorry no NYC bottles, just the couple of Rochester ones.


----------



## surfaceone (May 17, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jpoff430
> 
> Green Torpedoish looking bottle?  Sorry, I need some some help on this as well.


 
 Hey Jason,

 This one is a Chianti bottle that would have been wrapped in raffia. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the John Henry Miller. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


From.

 I'm assuming he is descended from the Printer John Henry Miller. He later sold the store and decamped for New York. 
 "MILLER'S NEW STORE READY SOON 
 Pharmacy Will Open in Hotel Martinique Next Week 
 Is Hope of Progressive Pennsylvanian Who Has "Shown New York How" 

 How does it happen that you are interested in the drug business the writer asked John Henry Miller originator and enterprising president of the Pennsylvania Drug Company, whose three pharmacies are now in operation at the Pennsylvania Station, one in the arcade, another on the Long Island Level, and that famous one in the Pennsylvania Hotel? Mr Miller was personally seeing that no chips were broken from the new solid walnut fixtures being unloaded at the new store which is directly opposite the Horace Greely monument at Greely Square, Broadway at Thirty Second Street to be more exact, "in the heart of New York."

  Dame Rumor has it that you are a capitalist and bank president. How did you become a druggist"

 "What's that? I have always been a druggist. I was graduated from Philadelphia College of Pharmacy in the class of 1896 somewhere near the head," he laughed. 

 "You have some stores at home in Lancaster, Pa have you not?" was the next question .

 "I did have but sold one to a chain store company and one to a clerk of mine. My entire drug store interests are in New York City now." 

 "When will you be able to open here ?"was the next question. 

 "Next week I hope but you cannot always tell," answered this Pennsylvania druggist who has succeeded in showing New York a thing or two as regards the conduct of a modern high class pharmacy. Now that peculiar smile for which John Henry is famous came and the writer no longer was puzzled at this man's remarkable success with drug stores here.

  The new store which is in the Hotel Martinique, on the Broadway corner, is beautiful. It is not to be compared with any chain store in the city. The fixtures are rich and the decorations are of the sort that one would expect to find in the lobby of a high class American hotel, or in a foreign castle. The ceiling is of cameo. Beautifully colored and fashioned into designs and figures appropriate to the drug business. The wall tint is of a light cream.

  The prescription department and to be sure there is one and a first class one is in the rear, is entered through polished walnut swinging doors. The soda fountain which is large is of American make.

  F.J. Griffith is the manager of the Penn Station branches and is vice president of the firm. You see Mr Miller believes in letting his employees in on the ground floor. C.E. Anderson is the manager of the store in Statler's famous hostelry. Mr Anderson was induced to enter a pharmacy college and get into the game for keeps by the efforts of the Miller organization. It would seem that John Henry Miller is the kind of a pharmacist the world as well as his associates will know as "real." Drug Trade Weekly, 1921.

 See HERE for another article and photos of the Pennsylvania Station Drug Co.




From.


----------



## jpoff430 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks surface.  Thats interesting about the Lancaster bottle.  Thanks for posting that.  Also thanks for the info on the wine bottle.  I thought I had read something about a similar style bottle on here but wasnt sure.


----------



## waskey (May 19, 2012)

Hey Jason, does the Collington Dairy, the Kenwood Dairy, or the Clover Ice Cream Co. have any damage? How much do you want for all 3?


----------



## jpoff430 (May 19, 2012)

Hey Henry, Micah snatched up the Kenwood already.  The clover is pretty cloudy and has a small chip on the lip and the collington is pretty nice but has a small crack on the back around the neck area.  If youre still interested pm me and make me an offer.  I can also post some more pics of them if you want.


----------



## Mikale (Jun 11, 2018)

jpoff430 said:


> Kralls Dairy East Berlin, PA



I have a Pint and a Quart from Krall's that took me a while to find, they are relatives of mine by my Maternal Grandmother


----------

